# Converting a run in shed into stalls



## rebeccahorse (Aug 20, 2014)

How would you go about converting a 10x20 3 sided run in shed into stalls?


----------



## Cowgirlupyup (Jan 31, 2016)

Could me please see a picture of the shed?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I just converted my 12 x 24 run-in into 2 stalls. It is a pre-fab pipe structure. There are trade offs involved. Mainly that your horses may not use it as a run in shelter any more, if there are stalls in it, as they feel too enclosed or even trapped (particularly the subordinate horses). 

I had to make stalls out of mine because the pasture became so wet the horses' feet were deteriorating -- they needed a completely dry place to be shut into at night so their feet could dry out, and my horse is too bossy to be enclosed in such a small space loose with her companion. 

What it involved for my situation:
1. surrounding the floor with treated 8x8" timbers, lining it with drain cloth, filling with decomposed granite, compacting the surface, laying stable mats over that. 

2. dividing the interior into two 12x12 stalls using a 12' panel with a prehung 6' gate in it. 

3. filling in the outside wall of one stall with boards (half high), and of the other stall with a 12' ranch gate (so there would be one big-enough-for-upset-horses opening). 

The horses don't really like it in there that much but for their feets' sake they don't get a choice at night. We'll see what happens in the summer.


----------



## rebeccahorse (Aug 20, 2014)

I will try to get pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you use metal gates you can close them for a stall or open for free access. If the gate is hung from a front post it can do double duty. My hay shed is attached to the end of the barn. A metal gate encloses it from the driveway side, yet I can open the barn door and swing the gate across the opening.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I was actually taking a picture of Gamble but if you look in the lean-to you can see a gate against the wall. Close the gate and you have stalls.


----------



## rebeccahorse (Aug 20, 2014)

Here is a picture


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

well you can put one panel in between the supporting post on the front and to the back, dividing it in half. Make it a gate than can be "opened" so it can be converted into one big layup stall or back into a lean to. also do something similar to attach two gates on the front to close it to make stalls. That way during the day you can open it up and the horses will still use it (looks like they do quite a bit) but at night or whenever you need to you can close it off. or even have just one horse locked in half while the others still have access to the opened up side.


Here i made a picture to make more sense lol!


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

This is how we did ours. I have 3 10 x 10 stalls since they're not in for long periods.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> I was actually taking a picture of Gamble but if you look in the lean-to you can see a gate against the wall. Close the gate and you have stalls.
> 
> View attachment 751354


I would counsel against that type of gate as it has sharp edges and is light enough to easily blow closed against a horse you are leading through it. Dig deeper and get a pipe gate.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Avna said:


> I would counsel against that type of gate as it has sharp edges and is light enough to easily blow closed against a horse you are leading through it. Dig deeper and get a pipe gate.


I have a couple of those gates right now. When we moved in, the old owners took the gates off of each paddock/pasture >< My neighbor had upgraded to pipe gates, but kept those old metal ones in case she needed something in a hurry. She gave me whatever I needed and they've been just fine. I have been replacing them with pipe gates when needed/when can - but no one has injured themselves. IMO the pipe gates are just as light too.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Nickers2002 said:


> I have a couple of those gates right now. When we moved in, the old owners took the gates off of each paddock/pasture >< My neighbor had upgraded to pipe gates, but kept those old metal ones in case she needed something in a hurry. She gave me whatever I needed and they've been just fine. I have been replacing them with pipe gates when needed/when can - but no one has injured themselves. IMO the pipe gates are just as light too.


They may swing nearly as easy but they won't cripple your horse by cutting to the bone, if it tries to jump forward because the gate blew closed on its hip. I was leading a filly through one of those gates and this almost happened. Race-bred filly who went for $26K (1972 dollars) at auction a few months later and changed the lives of her blue-collar breeders forever. I still shudder to think what would have gone down if I hadn't backed that filly out of there. Not something I'll forget. They had those gates because they could not afford better either.

Just be careful!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Been using those gaits for 17 years and haven't had an injury because of them yet (knock on wood). They are chained against the wall so no worries about them blowing closed.


----------

